# Happy Holidays!



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

I decided it was time for Isabella to be the beautiful model she is and have her a photo shoot 

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How sweet! Inky says happy holidays too


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

awh! happy holidays!
Inky is so sweet!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

that is sooo cute!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*falls over from cuteness*
they both are adorable!!!
what color is Isabella? she is very pretty <3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, do you know her color? She has a cute pink nose and darker eyes, very kissable!


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

i was told she is a WB ruby eyed cinnicot 
haha thank you all 

she loves giving out kisses to peoples noses


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

*Happy Holidays! from Herisson too*

Here is one of Herisson's holiday pictures infront of the tree.[attachment=0:32xpp6oq]sgb_4339.jpg[/attachment:32xpp6oq]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, Herisson looks like he's whispering into a secret microphone- "Get me out of here!" :lol:


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's Spike getting into the holiday spirit (he was not amused at being woken up to get his pic taken lol)


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*LG: * I must know whether or not INKY annointed on himself, after the candy cane treats? LOL! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Spike is adorable! I am jealous you got him to stay (at least to take a picture!) in a stocking! Inky would do nothing of the sort.

Pixie, hehehe. I'm lucky he's not a very annointing-y hedgie!


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

awh, look at little spike !  
isabella kept tucking her head in the box, it was so hard to get a picture.
you're lucky you have an instruction-listening hedgie 
i'm glad to see all of your holiday pictures.
anyone have any from this morning?

i gave isabella little cat ball thingys, but she was more interested in the wrapping paper. i would have taken pics but i just got a new camera and i didn't know how to use it! :lol:


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

Aw dangit, I was just getting on to post a Happy Holidays thread! Oh well, happy holidays everyone, have a great week!


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

Spike isn't a very still kinda guy lol..I had to snap a few before I got a good one.. I think the flash of the camera sort of slowed him down just enough!


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

haha i find a flash of a camera stuns then, like a deer in headlights.
i have a picture of isabella with the flash 
she actually looks like a deer in headlights, or like she was caught doing something she wasn't supposed to be 
it really scared her once she realized what happened, i don't think i'll do it again lol :lol:


----------

